# Fixing an old friend



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

This old Chinese wrist-rocket cracked open in my hand under the stress of repeated heavy tube use.









What a revolting development....

But wait... there is scrap PVC!









Some rough cutting and some treatment with the heat gun....









This is what it's supposed to look like. I have not secured it with screws/bolts yet so it's jiggly.... but this is how it'll look. With some paint (if I can find some) it'll look even better.









Right now it's more comfortable than the original. Question is, can I make it so the screws that will secure it won't dig into my hand? We'll see.... this is just an experiment after all.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the shape. A nice palm swell.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe you could lash it in place with some cordage?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I like the shape. A nice palm swell.


Thanks.

Once the top and bottom are secured with bolts, I think I might increase the palm swell a little.

Never done this before but trying new stuff is where all the fun's at.



> Maybe you could lash it in place with some cordage?


I might. I got the perfect cordage too. When you hit it with a heat gun it becomes super tight. If done right, I actually trust it more than nuts and bolts.






Doing my bit to save the environment...


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

avinor said:


> This old Chinese wrist-rocket cracked open in my hand under the stress of repeated heavy tube use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a crappy daisy wrist rocket I put trumark black tubes on, It broke..... I took apart filled plastic body with epoxy and small nail's. She is way stronger now then ever.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sweet Mod!! Bring that Beast back to life!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is awesome avinor, I tried to figure a way to make that bottle cordage but I could never get it to work right. Could you suggest the reference material that helped you make your setup? Thanks


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> That is awesome avinor, I tried to figure a way to make that bottle cordage but I could never get it to work right. Could you suggest the reference material that helped you make your setup? Thanks


LOL... I wasn't going to tell anyone unless they asked.... no, I couldn't get it to work right either. The string either kept breaking or the width kept changing ... ugly results. So I gave up and used this:









Use a utility knife to chop the bottom off and start using the scissors from the bottom up. It's easier than you think.

Yes it takes a lot longer (like 5 minutes per 500ml bottle). But the results are perfect every time. You have full control over how thick you want it. I have no idea how these YouTube heroes do it... I just use scissors. It's the only way to do a neat job.

Don't use Pepsi (unless it's a large 2 liter) or Coke. But Mountain Dew 500ml works perfectly because of the straight shape of the PET bottle. Fortunately I love Mountain Dew.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

A test example of what you can do with a PET string...

An inner and an outer of a bearing were joined together with PET string and I hit them for 2 seconds with a jet lighter (which explains the slight unevenness... using hot water or a heat gun would've been nicer). And I got myself a paperweight.

I tried with all my strength to pull these apart or even get them to move.... not happening.









And here is something that might prove useful for a wrist-brace ... A bottle-top hit with a heat-gun will mold itself around square metal tube. The other side takes a standard PVC pipe that'll make some sort of an arm-brace. It fits like a glove with near-zero play but can be taken apart in seconds.









This is the video I got this idea from. Everything doesn't need to be harvested for string. You can use parts of the bottle itself.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice mod


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> That is awesome avinor, I tried to figure a way to make that bottle cordage but I could never get it to work right. Could you suggest the reference material that helped you make your setup? Thanks


https://youtu.be/yE3FOWHFEr4

Here is a good YouTube video for making a plastic bottle cordage cutter.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah... didn't have consistent results with one of those... they are somewhat frustrating to use. They are even available online:

https://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Bottle-Cutting-Environmental-Decoration/dp/B07JQJ6S41/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=bottle+string+cutter&link_code=qs&qid=1591190805&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-3&tag=wwwcanoniccom-20

I almost bought one of those but then I thought why waste money on something I will use only occasionally. Scissors are slower but they work a lot better.

Meanwhile I have painted the PVC section and drilled a 10mm hole in the center. I am not going to use bolts... will use this PET bottle string instead. Will try tomorrow morning and see if it's doable.









When you are trying something new, it's good to sleep on it. I always think of something new or figure out something I missed. Slow is fast.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Mo and avinor, I appreciate the info


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Done.









Thanks to RavenTree for putting the idea of cordage in my head.

The top and bottom are tied to each other inside the pipe with multiple threads.

The black duct tape on top is covering the final knot... looked unseemly otherwise.

Used a heat gun (with care... keeping it away from the bands!) to tighten it all up. The PET string shrunk and now feels like a steel cable. There is zero play in the fork.

The beast lives again.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Firing Test:

































*Yippee*-*ki*-*yay!*

Hexnut was too large and can was too weak... crushed it instead of penetrating. But I'm happy.

Far more comfortable than the original. When I cocked the original, I could feel the handle creak in my hand. That did not inspire confidence.

This one is solid.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That came out nice man! That handle is much more ergonomic than the original and wow it sure thumped that can


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks! It was your idea of using cordage that did the trick. Otherwise having screws and nuts sticking out might have made it awkward to hold.

Aiming the original wristrocket was more luck than skill. This one, however, I can aim and it hits on target. It took me like ten shots to hit the can dead on with the original wristrocket. With this one, all I needed was one shot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great fix. that hex nut would do some serious blunt force trauma


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep... and these are just those standard yellow wrist-rocket bands... they come with the pouch. Nothing special and a lot shorter than my normal pull length .... I go past my neck if I can.... it's called "half butterfly"?... "one quarter butterfly"? If I use black tubes cut to my length... I'll probably have better results.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

This thread was a cool read gonna try some of that PET corsage soon seems like it could be a very useful material. LOVE the shape of your replacement grip very comfy looking. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------

